# Building codes



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Most people would find the title of this post a joke!! Yes there really are building codes. Of course in many instances they are ignored! Someone is building a house on an empty lot behind us. He wants to butt up against my wall. I know that this occurs often. However, I have to wonder if this is part of any building code regardless of where one lives in Mexico. I explained to this fellow that my house was built with the walls being about 7cm. inside the so- called property line in 20 years of living in this town I have never seen a surveyor other than the state highway dept. We have sidewalks and the builders just measure from the edge of that sidewalk. Unfortunately we are not in Mexico right now and will not return until late October. I really do not want to fight with a new neighbor but if his wall is up when we return I will be very angry Any advice?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

You should have placed or built something on those 7 centimeters, maybe you still can.
my sister-in-law did that and the neighbor had to prove that it was his land and he couldn’t.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I was in Canada when this transpired. II simply told the owner my house was 5 cm. in from the lot line. He complied. There is probably no way to find out the loction of the lot line. Builders use a tape measure from the sidewalk. Very accurate. Somewhere there has to be markers that can be used to find your lot lines, Probably a few in each area. I know of a beach home that was built on the wrong lot!!


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

In the US there is a ground rebar in each corner of the lot. Often times you have to use a metal detector to locate them. I don’t think they use them in Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

depending where. I just looked at a lot that had the 4 corners marked 4 rebars in the grond in cement


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

But where those posts m installed by a surveyor with a transit? Or just an albanil with a tape measure


----------

